# December 21, 2012... A good day to die?



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

With a date in hand, all major religions and spiritualists have joined together in agreement for the first time in the history of man. We have unknown events coming at us from all sides and a multitude of prophecies from a wide spread set of cultures that span the past 5000 years and even before that. The Book of Revelation and Nostradamus seem to melt fluidly with the ancient teachings of Hindu, Hebrew, Sumeria and the Meso and Amero Indian tribes; the Chreokee, the Mayans, the Hopi. Ancient mythology from Greek to the Celts and all other ancient cultures lead us to 2012 prophecy as what the world has been awaiting for thousands of years.

What we are starting to see is that no matter what the source is for the different prophecies, all of them are saying pretty much the same thing in the language of the day and the culture that it stems from. The Hopi story of creation is not that much different that the tales recounted in the Book of Genesis, it is just told in the words and understanding of a culture that is alien to Mesopotamia of old. The Sumerians also have their own version of creation and the end of days. It doesnt matter if you consult Mayan culture, the Cherokee or the Hindus, the Dogons and the Hopi. The one almighty creator is set to return at the end of this current age.
This prophecy is laid out in the Christian Bible, the Hindu texts and those of ancient Greece or Sumeria, just as it is in the legends and sacred teachings of all the American and MesoAmerican tribes. To introduce the fifth sun, the fifth world or the new level of consciousness will require the world as we know it to change completely, without interruption and interference. Such a blatant alteration is only going to happen if a cleansing of the planet, a fresh slate to begin again is allowed to take place. As everyone of intelligence knows, in order for new life to be born the pains of labor and birthing must come first. This is exactly what 2012 prophecy is all about, no matter what culture or science we are enlightened about it from. Renewal can only occur if all that is wrong now is cleared away.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

* 
Nostradamus' three Anti-Christs

*Throughout Nostradamus' quatrains he speaks of three powerful and tyrannical leaders that he calls anti-Christs. He said they would lead their people through reigns of terror after first seducing them with promises of greatness. Napoleon is thought to have been the first of these anti-Christs. Of Napoleon's rise to power and years as Emperor Nostradamus wrote: 

_An Emperor shall be born near Italy. _
_Who shall cost the Empire dear, _
_They shall say, with what people he keeps company _
_He shall be found less a Prince than a butcher. _







Napoleon, who was considered a butcher even by his supporters, certainly cost the Empire dearly in both manpower and political strength.

_From a simple soldier he will rise to the empire, _
_From the short robe he will attain the long. _
_Great swarms of bees shall arise._

After becoming Emperor, Napoleon adopted the beehive as his imperial crest. He was born near Italy on the island of Corsica, a most unlikely place for a ruler of France to come from. Some scholars say that Nostradamus was referring to Napoleon's destruction of Moscow when he wrote: 

_A great troop shall come through Russia. _
_The destroyer shall ruin a city. _

Napoleon's forces attatcked too far into the country, and got trapped in the Russian winter. The following verse resembles what could have been Napoleon's retreat across the icy part of Russia. 

_The rear guard will make defense. _
_The exhausted ones will die in the white territory. _

Nostradamus made other predictions of Napoleon's fate: 

_The great Empire will soon be exchanged for a small place. _
_Which will soon begin to grow. _
_A small place of tiny area in the middle of which _
_He will come to lay down his scepter._

_The captive prince, conquered, is sent to Elba; _
_He will sail across the Gulf of Genoa to Marseilles. _
_By a great effort of the foreign forces he is overcome, _
_Though he escaped the fire, his bees yield blood by the barrel._

Napoleon was exiled to the small island of Elba but escaped for 100 days. After a defeat at Waterloo he relinquished all power for exile on tiny St. Helena.
*The second anti-Christ* Nostradamus wrote about was "a man stained with murder...the great enemy of the human race...one who was worse than any who had gone before...bloody and inhuman." Experts are in agreement that the sixteenth century prophet was referring to Adolf Hitler.

_Out of the deepest part of the west of Europe, _
_From poor people a young child shall be born, _
_Who with his tongue shall seduce many people, _
_His fame shall increase in the Eastern Kingdom. 







_
Adolf Hitler, born in Austria of poor parents, with his knowledge of mob psychology and powers of speech, was successful in seducing many people , even in the Eastern Empire of Japan. In some quatrains Nostradamus refers to Hitler as the child or sometimes captain of Germany. Here are two examples: 

_He shall come to tyrannize the land. _
_He shall raise up a hatred that had long been dormant. _
_The child of Germany observes no law. _
_Cries, and tears, fire, blood, and battle. _

_A captain of Germany shall come to yield himself by false hope,_
_So that his revolt shall cause great bloodshed._

All of these images certainly describe Adolf Hitler. After seducing his people, Hitler ignored all treaties and began a massive invasion of Europe. In the following verse, some experts say that Nostradamus actually referred to Hitler by name but missed by one letter. (A side note : "Hister" is the ancient name for the river Danube also.)

_Beasts wild with hunger will cross the rivers _
_The greater part of the battlefield will be against Hister. _

Finally, Nostradamus sums up Hitler's life and even predicts the fact that his death in Berlin in 1945 would never be confirmed: 

_Near the Rhine from the Austrian mountains _
_Will be born a great man of the people, come too late. _
_A man who will defend Poland and Hungary _
_And whose fate will never be certain._

* 
The 3rd and final Anti-Christ

*According to Nostradamus, the first two anti-Christs were extremely evil, and history has shown this to be so; however, Nostradamus speaks of a third anti-Christ who is more hideous than all the others combined. Some have said Sadaam Hussein, the dictator from Iraq (proved false now), or even Osama Bin Laden. Could he be this evil tyrant? Others say that he has not yet appeared. What does Nostradamus say about this third anti-Christ? First, Nostradamus tells us he will come from the Middle East. 







_Out of the country of Greater Arabia Shall be born a strong master of Mohammed,_
_He will enter Europe wearing a blue turban. _
_He will be the terror of mankind. _
_Never more horror._ 

Here, Nostradamus says that a man from Greater Arabia will lead his forces on an invasion through Europe. This invasion will start a third world war that will be far worse than all the other wars put together. When will all this take place? In one quatrain Nostradamus gives us an exact date in which the war will be well under way. 
_In the year 1999 and seven months _
_From the sky will come the great King of Terror. _
_He will bring back to life the King of the Mongols; _
_Before and after war reigns. _

Nostradamus predicts the war will begin shortly before the year 1999. It doesn't make much sense to this author, but many are now saying that the 'war' was set 'in motion' in 1999, and now after Septermeber 11th these things are going to come true... as we are now 'at war with terror.' Interpret it how you will. He also tells us how long the war will last. 

*The war will last seven and twenty years. (so 27 years) *

Nostradamus says that the war will be so terrible that the world will come face to face with final annihilation. Here, he implies that the war might involve some kind of horrible weapon, possibly nuclear. Nostradamus tells what the first target will be. 

_The sky will burn at forty-five degrees. _
_Fire approaches the great new city. _

In this phrase, Nostradamus refers to a great city in the new world of America near forty-five degrees latitude. Experts agree this could only be New York. I know many of you are thinking of other websites that claim this means he predicted September 11th. Again, interpret it how you will. The sky did burn at 45 degrees, but New York was not destroyed, nor was it a nuclear attack.

_By fire he will destroy their city, _
_A cold and cruel heart, _
_Blood will pour, _
_Mercy to none. _

Although Nostradamus 's predictions for our future sound frightening, the accuracy and dates he gave do not seem to flow. Are they being misinterpreted, or are they just plain wrong? Is the New City at 45 degrees yet to be destroyed? He does give us some hope by telling us how this third world war will end. He says it will end as a result of an unexpected alliance. 

_When those of the Northern Pole are united, _
_In the East will be great fear and dread... _
_One day the two great leaders will be friends; _
_Their great powers will be seen to grow. _
_The New Land will be at the height of its power: _
_To the man of blood the number is reported. _

Again, the new land was a common term used by Nostradamus to refer to what we now call America. The countries of the northern pole could be Russia and the United States.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Who was Nostradamus?*






Michel de Nostredame ( Nostradamus in Latin ), was a French apothecary and supposed seer who published collections of prophecies that have since become famous worldwide. He was born December 14th or 21st (various sources) in December of 1503, and died July 2nd 1566 - at age 62. He is well known for his book Les Propheties ( The Prophecies ), the first edition of which appeared some time in 1555. Since the publication of this book, which has almost never gone out of print since his death, Nostradamus has attracted a following that credits him with predicting many major world events and historcal turning points. The prophecies have in some cases been absorbed to the results of applying the alleged *Bible code* , as well as to other purported prophetic works. Most academic sources maintain that the associations made between world events and Nostradamus's quatrains are largely the result of misinterpretations or mistranslations (sometimes purposely) or else are so tenuous as to render them useless as evidence of any genuine predictive power. What does all that mean? He was VAGUE, and extremely obscure - Often using symbolism (of his time) and also writing in 3 different languages.
*Did Nostradamus predict the French Revolution?*

_"From the enslaved populace, songs, 
Chants and demands
While princes and lords are held captive in prisons.
These will in the future by headless idiots
Be received as divine prayers"
_
Hope you remember your histroy. The peasants (aka the enslaved populace) rising to power, the aristocracy taken down and beheaded (the "headless idiots," now "princes and lords ... held captive in prisons"). In another verse, the "great wall" falling is said to mean the storming of the Bastille itself. Keep an open mind - and even then it's a STRETCH. However, it is possible that Nostradamus saw the coming of a peasant or enslaved uprising through completely standard means - it doesn't always take a prophet to question your life style or living conditions. Enslaved or punished populaces have done it before, and will again. At that point in history, people were mad - and as Twisted Sister would say "WE'RE NOT GONNA TAKE IT! NO! WE AIN'T GONNA TAKE IT. WE'RE NOT GONNA TAKE IT... ANYMORE...." 
So you be the judge on that one 
*Did Nostradamus predict the London Fire? 
*

_"The blood of the just will commit a fault at London,
Burnt through lighting of twenty threes the six:
The ancient lady will fall from her high place,
Several of the same sect will be killed."
_
Maybe you never heard of the Great London Fire of 1666, but that doesn't mean it wasn't a big deal back then. The fire itself pretty much wrecked most of medieval London within the old Roman walls. Only six deaths were recorded ( "the six" in the second line), though poor people and commoners' deaths may not have been recorded..The fire, which supposedly started in a baker's shop, scorched the city for three days straight. Obviously if people had known that's what the translation was, they could have added Nostradamus to their fire safety manaual and avoided the blaze.






*Did Nostradamus predict Princess Diana's Death?*

_"The penultimate of the surname of Prophet
Will take Diana (Thursday) for his day and rest:
He will wander because of a frantic head,
And delivering a great people from subjection."
_
Doesnt make sense? 
The father of Princess Diana's boyfriend, Dodi Al-Fayed, was Mohamed (aka 'the Prophet'). Did Diana's death deliver "a great people from subjection"? Maybe not, but we can all agree that the British are a great people. The fact that Diana's name is in the text makes Nostradamus followers all the more convincing. Normally specific names are rare in Nostradamus writings.

*Did Nostradamus Predict Hurricane Katrina?*

_"The cities of Tours, Orleans, Blois, Angers, Reims and Nantes
Are troubled by sudden change.
Tents will be pitched by (people) of foreign tongues;
Rivers, darts at Rennes, shaking of land and sea."
_
Did he really mean THAT New Orleans? The shaking of land and sea might describe a hurricane - but this is a a super stretch. Could the people with "foreign tongues" be aid and rescure workers from other parts of the world, or other parts of the country? But what are Tours, Blois, Angers, Reims and Nantes doing there?Pre-Katrina, this prophecy was originally thought to refer to France. For all purposes, I am skeptic - but if it is aimed at France, perhaps stay on yer toes Frenchies 





*Did Nostradamus Predict the Kennedy Assassinations? *

_"The great man will be struck down in the day by a thunderbolt,
An evil deed foretold by the bearer of a petition.
According to the prediction, another falls at night time.
Conflict at Reims, London and a pestilence in Tuscany."
_
Being "struck down in the day by a thunderbolt" could mean gunshot. And the great man was struck down in the day, like John F. Kennedy was. 
According to the prediction,_ "another falls at night time."_
The other falling at night time would be Bobby Kennedy. Now, the prediciton/prophecy can work if oyu want it to, but let's go back to 1963 and read that. Wouldyou EVER guess it would be the Kennedy brothers?

...And what the hell is Reims, London and Tuscany? 
*Nostradamus prediciton / prophecy about Louis Pasteur?*

_"The lost thing is discovered, hidden for many centuries.
Pasteur will be celebrated almost as a God-like figure.
This is when the moon completes her great cycle,
But by other rumors he shall be dishonored."
_
Pasteur, in French, could also mean pastor, so some say that this Nostradamus prediction could just be about any old priest. Others call it a shout-out to the man who studied microbial decay, brought you spoilage-resistant milk and found a vaccine for rabies. Yeah - this one's a long shot 
*Did Nostradamus predict Nuclear Weapons? 
*

_"__Near the gates and within two cities
There will be scourges the like of which was never seen,
Famine within plague, people put out by steel,
Crying to the great immortal God for relief."
_
Tthis one is hard to dispute... It's an accurate depiction of the nukes being used on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. "Scourges the like of which was never seen," and people "crying to the great immortal God." Of course it's vague - and you could insert other events that have effected 2 populaces - but in our known history, the dropping of atomic weapons on Japan is a huge turning point in our history, warfare, and politics.
*Did Nostrdamus predict world war 2 and Hitler?*

_"The two greatest ones of Asia and of Africa,
From the Rhine and Lower Danube they will be said to have come,
Cries, tears at Malta and the Ligurian side."
_
and
_"From the depths of the West of Europe,
A young child will be born of poor people,
He who by his tongue will seduce a great troop;
His fame will increase towards the realm of the East."_
Do you think those two verses describe Hitler or World War 2?
Wouldn't it be more appropriate to name his KILLING or being repsonsible for a "wrold war"? Those two little facts make these quatrains also a stretch. Much of the talk of Nostradamus' prophecy of Hitler may come from his use, in the original text, of the Latin word "Hister" to describe the river Danube. If he meant Hitler by naming Hister then something could still happen at that river. I tend to be skeptical on this Nostradamus prediciton. People have always tried to use his naming of "Hister" on reference of Hitler - but you be the judge... 





*Did Nostradamus predict September 11th (9/11 2001) or the planes hitting the World Trade Center towers? *

_"Earthshaking fire from the center of the Earth
Will cause tremors around the New City.
Two great rocks will war for a long time,
Then Arethusa will redden a new river."
_
Supposedly two great rocks could mean two great towers. But why would he say "war for a long time" - as almost to sound like... against each other. If September 11th hadn't happened, doesn't it souns like an earthquake or volcano erupting?
When Nostradamus wrote those infamous lines, skyscrapers like the WTC Twin Towers, and massive airplanes like the ones that crashed into them - even cities as massive as New York were probably not imaginable.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Logges (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry not buying it

1.- You really should focus (i mean try and copy/paste more acordingly) on either Nostradamus or 2012. Both seem like too much of a stretch, plus for the reader its easier to accept each separately than both(Mr. Nostradamus and the whole 2012 theory) together.
2.- Like every other "prophecy" there is, its all just simple math. I give you the WWII, but the rest is hardly worth writing/reading. Actualy the info you show and questions like


> *Did Nostradamus Predict Hurricane Katrina?**
> Did Nostradamus Predict the Kennedy Assassinations?
> **Nostradamus prediciton / prophecy about Louis Pasteur?*


leave me with a "seriously???" look on my face behind the screen man. I read this and now i lost most of my respect for Nostradamusian theory.
3.- A good example is the "*Did Nostradamus predict the French Revolution?" *. Do you have any idea how many revolutions could be described like that text?
Its similar to what John Edward does, you say "hey some big war is gonna come" or "many will die in the coming thousand years" or "you lost someone you love" they are all statements that are obviously going to happen sometime, its just a matter of time. The problem is that many people try and see the prophecies like an exact pinpoint prediction, but they are nothing more than symbolism of a hypothesis, he believed this was going to happen.
4.- i could go on but i think i make my point


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


> With a date in hand, all major religions and spiritualists have joined together in agreement for the first time in the history of man. We have unknown events coming at us from all sides and a multitude of prophecies from a wide spread set of cultures that span the past 5000 years and even before that. The Book of Revelation and Nostradamus seem to melt fluidly with the ancient teachings of Hindu, Hebrew, Sumeria and the Meso and Amero Indian tribes; the Chreokee, the Mayans, the Hopi. Ancient mythology from Greek to the Celts and all other ancient cultures lead us to 2012 prophecy as what the world has been awaiting for thousands of years.
> 
> What we are starting to see is that no matter what the source is for the different prophecies, all of them are saying pretty much the same thing in the language of the day and the culture that it stems from. The Hopi story of creation is not that much different that the tales recounted in the Book of Genesis, it is just told in the words and understanding of a culture that is alien to Mesopotamia of old. The Sumerians also have their own version of creation and the end of days. It doesn&#8217;t matter if you consult Mayan culture, the Cherokee or the Hindus, the Dogons and the Hopi. The one almighty creator is set to return at the end of this current age.
> This prophecy is laid out in the Christian Bible, the Hindu texts and those of ancient Greece or Sumeria, just as it is in the legends and sacred teachings of all the American and MesoAmerican tribes. To introduce the fifth sun, the fifth world or the new level of consciousness will require the world as we know it to change completely, without interruption and interference. Such a blatant alteration is only going to happen if a cleansing of the planet, a fresh slate to begin again is allowed to take place. As everyone of intelligence knows, in order for new life to be born the pains of labor and birthing must come first. This is exactly what 2012 prophecy is all about, no matter what culture or science we are enlightened about it from. Renewal can only occur if all that is wrong now is cleared away.



the _*only*_ mention of the date 2012 from any of the above is from the mayan calender long count, and even thats being questioned now some mayan schoolars are even doubting that the calender points to 2012. depending on how the mayan meant their long count to be interpreted it might be the date 4771 to even _41,341,049,999,999,999,999,999,994,879 years in the future!_


people since the begging of time have been predicting the apoclypse and guess what they were wrong everytime...

nostradamus the mad man himself has got predictions dating all the way to 3790 AD

theres a small group of people that have made a very large amount of money selling this fear to people and tbh its pretty disgusting

look at who's making money off this fear while you research what they're telling you please

2 websites i suggest looking at

http://www.abhota.info/end1.htm ( look at how many times people have thought they were in the end days thru out history guess what we're still here)

http://www.2012hoax.org (a *non- profit* step by step guide supported by evidence bringing light to the falsehoods beleived by many of the 2012 lot)

please let us know how you think its going to end on 2012 and bring real predictions that point towards our impedning doom


----------



## growweedtoday (Sep 13, 2010)

From what I understand, Mayans put their calendars down in stone and their calendar went in cycles. The 2012 date just happens to be at the end of one of their calendar cycles. The Mayans didn't attribute any significance to the date, and the most likely cause for the calendar ending at that date is that a tired stone-mason decided to stop carving after finishing up one of the cycles. Saying that the end of the Mayan calendar predicts the end of the world is like saying that modern calendars predict the world going to end on Dec-31-2010 because all 2010 calendars end on December 31, 2010.

In fact, if you want to study what the Mayans actually believed, they thought that the world was probably going to end every night. They believed that the sun, a sun god, wouldn't rise at dawn if they didn't feed the gods enough human blood every night. They believed that the world had been destroyed and created several times over history. To be honest, if you'd asked them, I doubt that they would have thought that this world would even last to the year 1500, nevermind 2012.

From wikipedia:
Misinterpretation of the Mesoamerican Long Count calendar is the basis for a New Age belief that a cataclysm will take place on December 21, 2012. December 21, 2012 is simply the first day of the 14th b'ak'tun.

Sandra Noble, executive director of the Mesoamerican research organization FAMSI, notes that "for the ancient Maya, it was a huge celebration to make it to the end of a whole cycle". She considers the portrayal of December 2012 as a doomsday or cosmic-shift event to be "a complete fabrication and a chance for a lot of people to cash in."


----------



## Jcizzler (Sep 13, 2010)

Its gunna be a nuclear war.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

Jcizzler said:


> Its gunna be a nuclear war.



out off all the all the predictions that is *ONLY *one with any basis of truth purely becuase its only one thats possible.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

not looking to make any points here, just a topic I love to talk about. If there was a point, it would be The Mayans, Nostradamus, Christian Bible, Hopi, Hindu... They all have this same end vision for the time mentioned. great links btw ginja! I meant to post more on not just Nostradamus but all of these things combined to show an almost overwhelming amount of coincidences. I find Nostradamus fascinating. I also find the webbot program interesting...


_When a "target word" is found, or something that is lexically similar, the web bots take a small 2048 byte snip of surrounding text and send it to a central collection point. The collected data at times approached 100 GB sample sizes. The collected data is then filtered, using at least 7-layers of linguistic processing in Prolog, which is then reduced to numbers and then a resultant series of scatter chart plots on multiple layers of Intellicad. Viewed over a period of time, the scatter chart points tend to coalesce into highly concentrated areas. Each dot on the scatter chart might represent one word or several hundred. _

_The core of the technology therefore is to look at how the scatter chart points cluster - condensing into high "dot density" areas called "entities" and then dissolving or diffusing over time as the entities change. Do a drill down into a dot and you get a series of phrases... _



The web bot project is probably the only scientific method we have of predicting the future and has had some surprisingly accurate past predictions. And in 2001, the bot operators began to notice coincidence with occurrences and paid close attention. 

The first accurate prediction from the bot came in June of 2001 claiming a catastrophic event would take place within the next 60-90 days. Regrettably it did - and the Twin Towers fell of September 11, 2001. 

Since then there have been a slew of predictions, some of which follow: 

&#8226; The Space Shuttle Columbia tragedy when the bot predicted a maritime disaster. 
&#8226; It accurately predicted the New York blackout in 2003. 
&#8226; It forecast a major event in relation to Las Vegas 65 days prior to 9/11 - when the terrorists were actually in Las Vegas. 
&#8226; The bot stated there would be an attack related to a commemorative event prior to an American 587 crash on Veteran's Day. 
&#8226; It read that there would be an attack on the house or assembly prior to the anthrax scare. 
&#8226; The bot stated gun shot wounding referenced to Vice President Dick Cheney. 
&#8226; Anthrax attack in Washington DC in 2001. 
&#8226; Massive east-cost power outage in 2003. 
&#8226; Earthquake in August 2004. 
&#8226; Water-rising which lead to the Tsunami in December 2004. 
&#8226; Hurricane Kathrina in 2005. 
&#8226; Crash of the US dollar beginning late 2007. 


*A summary of the 2008 predictions: *

&#8226; Catastrophic collapse of the dollar is possible &#8211; as the language is active around that concept. 
&#8226; Some kind of winter/spring natural disaster which caused people to become angry about government response. 
&#8226; Possibly early elections, or at least calls for that because of anger. 
&#8226; Global economic collapse possible in fall 2008. 

_Bot pick-ups regarding Ufos in 2008:_ 

"ufo event" - SOMETHING over major cities - leads to government disclosure? 

*And Now To 2012* 

Here&#8217;s where it starts to become very interesting. 


_The bot program also predicts a worldwide calamity taking place in the year 2012. For those of you who study astrology, prophecies, and the like, you may already be familiar with this date._


Pointers to an apocalypse in 2012 is foretold in: 

> I Ching. 

> The Mayan Calendar. 

> The Upanishads. 

> Nostradamus. 

> Merlins predictions that the planets will &#8220;run riot&#8221;, completely off their normal paths of rotation. 

> The Bible. 

> The Hopi tribe prediction of the end of the 4th world. 

> Scientific evidence that points to a very rare astrological occurrence taking place the year of 2012. In the year 2012, it is suggested that the sun and the earth will be in direct alignment with a black hole at the centre of the Galaxy. Scientists speculate that magnetic shifts could take place as a result. In essence, it is theorized that the poles could reverse. The poles have shifted before and Einstein, himself, had suggested this pole shifting theory in 1955. 

> And finally, the Web Bot deductions about the end of the cycle in 2012!


----------



## Jcizzler (Sep 13, 2010)

Some country ( possibly iran,etc) is going to try to keep getting "revenge" or whatever you want to call it, shoot up a rocket, which is only going to make the U.S. not hesitate to blow right back at em you know to try and "defuse" the bomb, kaaaboooommm. Then itll be a snow ball effect and everyone will shoot at everyone thus only causing the earth to be a huge flame ball like it is said back in the days when they wrote on walls. Man always trys to defeat Man.


----------



## Jcizzler (Sep 13, 2010)

lol yea man its a good topic to talk about when your blazed. Get everyones point of view and expand your mind.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jcizzler said:


> Its gunna be a nuclear war.


Possibly a meteor or celestial event? I just do not believe mankind has the guts to end it all. I have faith in that. If it will be from mans hand it will not be nuclear holocaust but ecologically due to our own filth as a species. We are like too many goldfish in a bowl and now the water is getting funky.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Logges said:


> You really should focus (i mean try and copy/paste more acordingly)




just something to talk about besides noobs burning the crap out of their poor plants...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


> Pointers to an apocalypse in 2012 is foretold in:
> 
> > I Ching.
> 
> ...



please instead of just repeating what other people say bring something to back up these claims you make


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 13, 2010)

i hope something cool happens..its my birthday, ill turn 28.

it looks like its gona be some galactic alignment.

i dont believe in any of that dooms day bullshit...but i am interested to see what happens...if anything..


----------



## Wordz (Sep 13, 2010)

did mayans account for leap years?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> i hope something cool happens..its my birthday, ill turn 28.
> 
> it looks like its gona be some galactic alignment.
> 
> i dont believe in any of that dooms day bullshit...but i am interested to see what happens...if anything..




lol good birthday hope you have a big party for it

1998 we had an alignment although perfect alignment is impossible

2012 there is no alignment 
http://www.starrynighteducation.com/sntimes/2008/06/#art1


> One of the things which is supposed to happen on December 21, 2012 is that the Earth and Sun are supposed to line up with the Milky Ways equator. So the first question should be, What is the galactic equator? Unlike a planet, a galaxy is not a nice neat spheroid, but is an irregular lumpy mass of stars, gas, and dust. Its somewhat symmetrical, but trying to draw an equator on it would be like nailing jelly to a tree. What astronomers have done is to create an arbitrary line roughly across the centre of our galaxy, and have defined that as the galactic equator. This work was started by Harlow Shapley about 90 years ago and, while its been refined somewhat over the years, it still is a very arbitrary line. It was officially defined by the International Astronomical Union in 1959, but it is there by definition, not based on any physical characteristics or markers.
> So lets go to Starry Night®, where the galactic equator is located based on the IAU definition.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

Wordz said:


> did mayans account for leap years?


nope the roman calender was more accurate than theirs


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

*bLITzkRIEg420 you know thats a pic of aztec sun stone in your sig?






*


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 13, 2010)

all i know i will be extremely fucked up on that day lol in case anaything happends lol


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

cannabis420420 said:


> all i know i will be extremely fucked up on that day lol in case anaything happends lol


exactly... I wanna go out with my best AK cola between my teeth and my bong in my hand.


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

maybe talk the wife into a hot 3way on the 20th


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


> exactly... I wanna go out with my best AK cola between my teeth and my bong in my hand.



just make sure you save enough percy for the day after you wouldnt want to be stuck without. especially so close to christmas


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

ginjawarrior said:


> *bLITzkRIEg420 you know thats a pic of aztec sun stone in your sig?*


*

Damn ginja... Do you miss anything? lol I do now!*


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


> maybe talk the wife into a hot 3way on the 20th


 lmfao lol


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

I say we give ginja a quiz... 

who is this?


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


>




hmmm looking at costume goto be zulu warrior erm king shaka? lol


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

fuck me... that's right


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


> fuck me... that's right


lol next time rename img


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

oh that sux... I thought you got it for real


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


>


as a child of the 80's thats easy WHAM


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

how bout this one? IDK if you can see that again tried something new


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


> how bout this one? IDK if you can see that again tried something new


which one? i got wham without even looking at link


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

how bout her?


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

a true icon of our time


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

Jenna Marie Massoli?


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

oh man NO! tell me that's jenna jameson's real name and you are the f'ing MAN!


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Jenna Jameson* (born *Jenna Marie Massoli*; April 9, 1974), who has been called the world's most famous adult-entertainment performer:

You are too much man!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

lol  here one for you. lets see if you can get her name


----------



## bLITzkRIEg420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maria Sharapova?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

lol no that photo was from 11 years before she was born


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 13, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahah, a load of crap !!!!!!!!

funny shit !!! fking funny how these myans say " ohh we will all die on 2010 " aha but the funny thing is all the myans are allready dead !!!! HAHAHAHA !!

I think they planed there own death wrong, by 200 or so years. hahah


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 13, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahah, a load of crap !!!!!!!!
> 
> funny shit !!! fking funny how these myans say " ohh we will all die on 2010 " aha but the funny thing is all the myans are allready dead !!!! HAHAHAHA !!
> 
> I think they planed there own death wrong, by 200 or so years. hahah


not all mayans died just their civilization. altho you'l find modern mayans dont think 2012 is the end of time


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 13, 2010)

stilll, its fucked up, planet earth kelled there race away beacause she's sick off all there bull shit.

and fuck it, if it did happen its gona happen, and you cant stop it so, fking grow a shit load of weed and smoke it all up !!!!!!!

thats my plan, and then when we are in 2013 after the 2012 bullshit DIDNT happen, ill be still growing


----------



## Jcizzler (Sep 13, 2010)

bLITzkRIEg420 said:


> maybe talk the wife into a hot 3way on the 20th


ahahah! lucky for you, you got a wife. Ill have to ask my 88 year old neighbor


----------



## ChronicTron (Sep 16, 2010)

good day to die? Who knows; but a good day to get excessivly high YES!!! Grab some spaghetti'Os and Chunky soup bottled distilled water sterno heater shotgun (in case of zombies) AR for invading soldiers. a pound and a case of cuban cigars have some sex (oral, vaginal, and anal) vodka and a couch with teflon pillows. and chill in the end there will be peace.


----------



## HighRider0503 (Sep 22, 2010)

In my opinion "religion" is created by people craving answers and not willing to look at facts. Im not saying anyone's wrong, im just saying people want answers and dont care about proof. I think if the world does "end" in 2012 it'll be caused be humans (e.g. nuclear bomb or other weapon)


----------



## TOMMYPARTYS (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree 110% with you. Case point.



Logges said:


> sorry not buying it
> 
> 1.- You really should focus (i mean try and copy/paste more acordingly) on either Nostradamus or 2012. Both seem like too much of a stretch, plus for the reader its easier to accept each separately than both(Mr. Nostradamus and the whole 2012 theory) together.
> 2.- Like every other "prophecy" there is, its all just simple math. I give you the WWII, but the rest is hardly worth writing/reading. Actualy the info you show and questions like
> ...


----------



## brandon. (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm sick of fucking hearing about this 2012 shit. They say the mayans predicted it, they say nostradamus predicted it, they say an asteroid will hit the earth, the say it will be the next ice age, they say we'll be hit by sunspots... 

I say you're wrong. If you're not, then you won't be alive long enough to say I told you so


----------



## twostarhotel (Oct 12, 2010)

just because the future has been prophecied doesnt mean it will happen. we have free will, and that can always change the way things turn out. as we can see things have changed but only slightly, we need more people to become more "aware". awarness of consciousness and the nature of reality. that is what 2012 is all about. people are always simply saying "oh the world as we know it will end on this day but oh but i lived through all the other days so this must be another joke right?" well if the world as we know it ends, then what do we not know. well since 2012 is more about frequencies and vibrations, energy and consciousness, lets say that some people do move into and can percieve 5 dimensions. time would not be the same, the world and every conscious being would not be the same. 2012 is evolution predicted by people thousands of years ago who were using more of an energy science that we are barely uncovering today. will we fall victim to negative predictions and slavery or will we change and EVOLVE


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Oct 20, 2010)

I won't need a 2012 prophecy to ascend; give me my bong and some kush, I'll beat all y'all to dimension 5


----------



## purple headband (Oct 20, 2010)

LightningMcGreen said:


> I won't need a 2012 prophecy to ascend; give me my bong and some kush, I'll beat all y'all to dimension 5


i called it the 5th dimension once too haha damn i love life


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 7, 2010)

Very informative.

I really think momentum is building amongst true believers. Soon everyone will be willing to accept the truth and then we will know. We will know the truth soon.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Nov 7, 2010)

Time to turn off the history channel bro.


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Nov 8, 2010)

well if it happens then good we could use a armageden.


----------

